# Hide-a-Way Strobe light install in 2005 Chevy 2500HD (pics)



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

I made this up in word but I can't post it because the file is close to 4MB so i will post it here in pieces. If any one wants the word .doc give me your email.

Hide a Way Strobe Light Install. 
2005 Chevy 2500 HD

To start, don't attempt to do your install at night outside like I did. It is best to do this install on a nice Saturday morning.

The first thing you want to do is pick your location for the power supply. I picked a very typical spot. Under the back seat.


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

Once you have you location set it is time to lay out the cables. In my case I had 4. Since I put the power supply on the left side I used the longer cables for the right side. You will need to look at the ends of the cables to make sure you have the cable by the correct end. Being that I started at night I didn't pay close attention and since I'm not one to read directions first,……… I ran one of the cables all nice and neat and found out I ran it the wrong way and had to redo it. One end is female and one end is male.

Now that you have your power supply and cables mapped out you can drill your hole near your power supply. The carpet pulls out easily. Make sure there is nothing in your way under the truck before you dill. Use a metal drill bit and drill slowly. (speed/heat will burn up the bit) I use a touch of oil when drilling metal to keep the drill bit cool. I drilled a small pilot hole then drilled from the bottom up.


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

Here is what it looks like from the top.


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

The red wire seen is to power the power supply. It is also seen in the first pic. Before I go further I want to say I did not mount the power supply directly to the truck. I cut a ¼ " piece of wood out and mounted the power supply to it. At this time you can do that just don't mount it to the truck yet because you'll need to run wires/cables under the carpet.

You can now start to run the cables to their location. Use a lot of zip ties to keep them in place. The front was a bit more time consuming then the rear cables.

Now it's time to install the strobes. I used a 1" drill bit. The kind you use for wood. (Bad move) The lights fit perfect but I made a mess on the front lights. Plastic shavings got into the lens and static made it stick pretty good. I had to bring the front lenses inside and rinse them out. I first used warm water but they got pretty foggy so I then rinsed them out again with cold water. At that point I called it a night because I needed to let them air dry.


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

Now that the cables are run you need to bring them over to the power supply. 
I drilled a hole for the power supply ground and scraped off the paint from both sides. You need to have this down to bare metal.


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

Power is supplied from the factory installed marker lamp wiring. I don't have the marker lamps but the truck was pre-wired for them. I pulled the wire down from the roof liner and ran in down the A-pillar near the fuse block. I installed an in-line fuse holder to that wire then ran the other end to the power supply. That was the red wire you saw in the first pic. At this point you're almost ready to screw the power supply down. There is one step left before being able to bolt it down. You need to run the wires to the 3 switches… I used the empty location near the roof marker lamp switch to mount all 3 of the switches.


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

I removed a switch from the holder they came with (it wasn't easy) and used a circular saw (rotozip) to cut the rectangle out. I used a razor blade to trace out the size first. I made sure it fit before continuing onto the other two. I remove the other two switches from the stock holder and placed it onto my new location. I used the old holder as a template.


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

Install the wiring to one side of the switches as they where and run the wiring for the switches from the power supply to your location of install. I really hate when people don't use that blank plate and install the switches in other place. I wonder what Chevy intended to put there. My truck is an LS so many the high end model has something there..??


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

Now that all cable are run and zip tied down secure you can screw down that power supply.


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

Now plug in your strobe lights and put the fuse in. Turn the truck on and fire up the lights!


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

That turned out very good. One thing you could do with the Chevy2001 through today. Take out the daytime running light, Strobe bulb pops right in. My buddy did this, no extra holes in your housings. Good job on the detailed picks.


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks.
I like the day time lights. It helps when it's raining out.


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

that seems like a tiny strobe pack, i guess its just me because i have a 8 pack


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

By pack do you mean how many strobes can be hooked into it? If so this is for 6 strobes but it came with 4 so that's all I installed. I'm thinking of putting two more strobes near the 3rd brake light behind the white lenses. I'll put amber bulbs there.


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

Here are the cheap Walmart back up lights I installed just before doing the strobes (at night)


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

i mean the actual dimensions of it, it just seems really small


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm a big fan of corner strobes like that, and I'm thankful you put in so many good directions & photos! Question for people.... I also have that factory "beacon lamp" button (below playboy's 3 rockers) and wondered if people used this (and how easily accessed the other end of wiring is). Does wiring come up to the 3rd brake light over the cab? Lots of questions that are probably in my manual, but I thought it was worth a quick posting here. Thanks!!

~Kevin


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

The wire for the 3rd brake light comes up one of your b or c pillar. Which pillar depends on if you have an extended or creww cab. Its the last pillar so what ever that is on your truck. I installed the strobes there in my ranger looks realy good. Mine where also amber. Technicaly its illegal to have clear to the rear. I have never heard of someone getting hastled for it though.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

great detailed instructions!!....i think this should be stickied as it is such good information! OR moved to a new HOW-TO forum section or something! nice pics and descriptions!


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks! My word doc has more pics in it.
Here's a pic of what the dash looks like now with my new radio.


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

Here's the old radio


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm a fan of Pioneer radios. There are many other good ones out there but I think for the money Pioneer can't be beat.


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

I think I forgot to mention, If your looking to install extra back up lights like I did they get hooked into the trailer light assembly. On the 2005 2500HD it is the light green wire. I installed them behind the bumper hopefully far enough away in the event I back into a snow bank (which I haven't done yet).

I recommend tapping an inline fuse holder to the green with on the other end of the fuse holder installing a double female butt connector. Then on each power wire from the extra back up lights install a male butt connector and hook them up that way. By installing them this way it will make replacement easier if one breaks.

The ground wire was simple. I just scraped off paint from the trucks frame and drilled a hole. I put a "O" ring type of connector on the ground wire and bolted it to the frame. I should have made a quick dissconnect to the ground wire as i did to the power wire but I got lazy. (It's on the "to-do" list).

Some don't like butt connectors but I've never had any issues with them as long as you use the anti corrosion grease on them.


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

I need to turn the lights upward a bit because being set back as they are I lose light from the top of them. I paid under $20. for these lights. I think they are rated at 55 watts but they kinda suck. They seem more like 35-40 watts. If they last this winter and serve there purpose i might upgrade to some they have better light output. 

If any one wants a pic of any part of this install or the strobe light install let me know and I'll post it.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Instead of a fuse holder you coulsd put a relay in between. A relay has alot less draw and puts out the same power and acts as a fuse but resets itself.


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

That is true but are they water proof? The back of the truck gets so dirty.
Here are a few pics of what the back up lights look like at night. ( I just took them since it's only about 60 degrees out and it's almost 10 PM....)


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

Yes I put the E-brake on.... xysport

As you can see the light output isn't that great. It does help but i'm not impressed. They do shine a bit more then what the pics give them credit for. I used the flash in a few pics and no flash in the dark ones.


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

I should of gave this thread more thought before posting it. I forgot to mention yet another thing about the strobes light kit. It is a 90 watt kit I got from a user here.
Here is the person i got them from and what i paid for them. Not sure if he still sells them or not.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=36417


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

how do you like that new one? I tried that one out in my search and hated it because you don't have presets. I ended up with an Alpine that i am EXTREMELY happy with


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

No presets? It has presets and much more. My radio is the Pioneer 7800MP. I love it!

http://www.cardomain.com/item/PIODEHP7800MP


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

I think there drawing to much power thats why there dim. Not enough power coming off of the wire. Maybe you should try and put them on a seperate switch and a bigger gauge of wire. Just a thought. No I don't know if the relays are water proof or not. I think they would have to be. There under my hood in my truck and many vehicles straight from the factory.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

In post #26 they were realy bright. Then they seem to get dimmer the more you post of them?


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

In post 26 the first pic was with out the flash and you can see not much light output from them. I tested the wire that is feeding them power and the voltage is correct. Now sure of the amperage thought. They came with 16GA wire and the trailer wiring is I think 14GA. I think i'll increase the ground wire to 12 GA. I have a spare battery so i'll bring it over to the light and see if going dirrect to the battery will make them brighter. If that is the case then I will run the lights off a switch from the battery using a relay.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

The one thing thats throwing me off is i didnt get wiring with my whelen strobes got the cables,lights,and the box, no grounding piece or long red wire. I have the one with four bulbs. any help is appreiciated thank you. Mike


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

my kit came with 6 short strands, i just went to the auto store and bout like 10 ft of each


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

ok thats a start. thank you


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

The one thing that it really has stumped me is how in the heck do I turn them off. have not installed yet but an getting frustrated with whelens directions. It came with no switch. I dont want anything fancy but a least one switch. I have the CS450 model any help is very appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

.................


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Okay your strobes. I have the whelen 6 outlet 90 watt system. I have 6 outlets for my strobes. One outlet for a green a blue and a purple wire. I also have one more outlet for a black, a red and a yellow wire. There is also a 15 amp. fuse. Take the one (Pigtail is what I call them) that has the green blue and purple wire and plug that into its respected spot. Then take the other pigtail (red black and yellow) and plug that in. Once you are this far you should have 2 pigtails pluged in. (fallow so far?) Okay now take the black wire (ground) and run it to a reiable ground. Then take and run the red (positive) and run that to a power source. Battery, fuse panel? Whitchever you want. (make sure to put a 15 amp. fuse in place. DON'T GET THE GLASS ONES!) When you put the fuse in it must go inbetween the power source and the power supply. (don't hook power up yet) Then take the green and blue wires. (these are for the strobes.) And run then to either 1 switch or 2. On mine I can run either the fronts or the rears spearatly. Once you have the green and blue run to your switch(s) hook them to one of the tremials on the switch. (fallow me?) Then take power from the battery or fuse panel and run it to the swtiches. Once again I would put a 15 amp. fuse in place for each wire that goes to the swtich(s). You may hook power up to the switchs now. Once you are this far plug the strobe cables in and also the main power wire. then hit the swtich(s). They'll flash beautifully. The purple wire is for day time use and night time use. (it only dimes the blubs so the aren't so bright at night.) Cut the little piece of bare wire off and tape the end off. The yellow wire is for your flash patterns. Take that wire and touch it on a power source and then take it back off the power source. The flash pattern will change. Once you have found a flash pattern you like cut the end and tape it off. You are now done at this point. Did you buy this system new? I really hope this helps. If you have any questions pm me and i'll help ya more.

Ryan


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Thats the thing I got no switches, I bought it new. also how do you put a fuse between the power supply and the power source? also the main wires are black and red these are familiar and purple and white. thanks for the help.:waving:


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Awesome Ryan good answers maybe I can clarify for you. Hook the wire in-between the box and your power source go to your local auto parts store and ask for fusible link" one wire each end and a fuse in-between. One end to the power and one end to the power source "fuse" panel 15amp at least. I go to a fuse that is hooked to the ignition, so it only comes on with the motor or the turn of the key. You'll have to show me a picture of your box and pig tails. AKA wires, colors. Who makes it, we could probably find you some good directions and help you out some more. Know the info, and I'll have some more wisdom. lol Had some beers but just trying to help.. let me know if it helps and some more info


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

firelwn82;390272 said:


> Awesome Ryan good answers maybe I can clarify for you. Hook the wire in-between the box and your power source go to your local auto parts store and ask for fusible link" one wire each end and a fuse in-between. One end to the power and one end to the power source "fuse" panel 15amp at least. I go to a fuse that is hooked to the ignition, so it only comes on with the motor or the turn of the key. You'll have to show me a picture of your box and pig tails. AKA wires, colors. Who makes it, we could probably find you some good directions and help you out some more. Know the info, and I'll have some more wisdom. lol Had some beers but just trying to help.. let me know if it helps and some more info


This really helps but you guys will have to excuse me im really not good with wires. So even though I now have the fusible link I cant just hook it up to the battery? Your saying to hook it up to a ignition fuse? Its a whelen CS450 model and it has 4 strobes the main wires coming out of the box is black, red which I know what to do with and purple and white. those are 4 solid colors. also the black wire is a ground so would screwing it to the bare metal floor be good enough ground? thanks in advance Mike


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey Mike you can do either. In your case I said to go to the battery as it will be easier for you to wire up. When I did mine I went to the fuse panel in the cab. It doesn't matter as long as you can get power to the power supply. By us saying the ignittion fuse we mean a fuse in the fuse panel that only supplys power whe the key is turned on. Also if you screw the ground to the metal floor that would be fine. Or find a bolt that is under the dash and hook it up there.

Ryan


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Ok thanks guys I think that I got it now. while we are on the wiring subject whats the most easy way to wire a cb radio. I have a 95' chevy silverado. O and what to do withthe last wires to the strobe box its white and purple. I still cant believe that they didnt include a switch to turn it on and off. thanks Mike


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

CB,s are easy. Just a red (POWER) and black (GROUND) and then your antenna wire. Piece of cake. 
The white and red wire's are probably a flash pattern selection. I have been trying to find you the wiring schematic for it but I have been kinda busy for a change. :bluebounc  . Still trying though.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks to the both of you. They work beautiully, your probably right about the last two wires being pattern selection. I have ordered switches and I think that should be it. Thanks again guys for the help. :salute:


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Mike the purple is the high and low output. Simply put you can hook that up to a switch so you can turn the power down at night so they aren't so bright. The white is the pattern change. Once you have found the patter you want (you can do that by touching that wire to the power source) cut the end off of it so there is no bare wire showing and do the same to the other one.

Ryan


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Ok thanks ryan


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Just wanted to let the guys know that helped me out that the strobes work wonderfully and now the switch is in. Also hooked up the cb. Thanks one last time for the help. Mike.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Great Post! FYI, if anyone needs a kit, I have a new in box 6/90 strobe kit for $189 + s&h. Includes 4 clear tubes, cable, wire, 90 watt power supply and instructions. PayPal and credit cards accepted. Please e-mail me at [email protected] w/any questions.


----------

